# 30,000 mile maintenance question



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

Hello all,

I'm in need of getting my 30,000 major maintenance on my 2001 Sentra SE. I don't know if I should bring my car to the Nissan Dealership or to a local garage. Nissan charges $500 for 30,000 maintenance but I've got a coupon for the local garage $170 (usually $290). 

Services performed by the local garage include: (Oil & Filter Change, Tune Up, Air Filter, Crankcase Filter-if applicable, Transmission Oil Change, Transmission Filter Change-if applicable, Differential Oil Change-if applicable, Radiator Drain & Refill, Brake Inspection, Tire Rotation, Inspect Belts & Hoses). 

I would think the best bet is to bring the car to the dealership but I'm currently strapped for cash. If you think I could seriously ruin the reliability of my car by going to a local garage, I'd bring it it to the dealership otherwise I'd rather save myself $300. I don't know jack about cars so I'd appreciate anyones help. Would you bring your car to the dealership or a local garage?

Thanks!


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I've always taken the car to the dealership, but recently I've started using a private mechanic to fix minor problems(cv boots, belts, etc.) If the shop you're looking at is reputable, there's no reason why the realibility of your car would be affected.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

If you have a warrentee I believe you have to get it done at the dealer, atleast that was the case with my dad's ford ranger. If not, take it to the cheaper place, of course quality being the same.


----------

